# Infamous kilo G is still Alive



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Its been a while since i last posted pictures of Kilo...specially with our new puppy Chico who has been taking Kilos attention and working for a new Pitbull Magazine

Well i woke up early and took some new pictures....Here he is at 9 months old, i think hes getting big... but still a puppy

*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*








*209photo.com*
Infamous kilo G


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He looks handsome. Not to steal your thread, but a little off topic here.. his pinch collar isn't fitted correctly. I can see by the pix that it's loose on his neck and, therefor, will have no real affect on him if you do need to use it to correct him. Is this the collar you keep on him at all times? Just curious, and I apologize in advance b/c there's no harm intended. Things like this just happen to catch my eye. Congrats on the new puppy, though, and I'd love to see pix of him as well.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> He looks handsome. Not to steal your thread, but a little off topic here.. his pinch collar isn't fitted correctly. I can see by the pix that it's loose on his neck and, therefor, will have no real affect on him if you do need to use it to correct him. Is this the collar you keep on him at all times? Just curious, and I apologize in advance b/c there's no harm intended. Things like this just happen to catch my eye. Congrats on the new puppy, though, and I'd love to see pix of him as well.


No it's cool...It's just today for the pictures I didn't want his neck all squeezed...I was using the prong collar just to hold him for the pictures so I needed to be able to hold him by the prongs...I kno how to use it...and no he only wears it on walks...I just need a new leather collar he outgrew it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy  look at him now. He got big way fast. He looks amazing I remember his baby pics and I just can't believe he's so big already.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

those are great pictures of a great looking dog


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Rojas209 said:


> No it's cool...It's just today for the pictures I didn't want his neck all squeezed...I was using the prong collar just to hold him for the pictures so I needed to be able to hold him by the prongs...I kno how to use it...and no he only wears it on walks...I just need a new leather collar he outgrew it


Lol.. ok. I understand they grow way too fast sometimes. No harm or offense intended. It just caught my eye and I had to ask. I'm a very forward person, and I ask/say what's on my mind, as nicely as possible, that is. I don't beat around the bush or sugarcoat nothing, though, lol. Thanks for responding in such a respectful manner.. most people would probably have taken offense and chewed me out, lol. He's looking awesome though! I wanna see pix of the baby!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He is gorgeous!! I love these pictures! Where do you live the scenery is breath taking! Im stuck over here in this stupid "plane state" His eyes are so beautiful too they're so deep! Ah i'm jealous!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh he's grown up so beautifully! Love him!!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol.. ok. I understand they grow way too fast sometimes. No harm or offense intended. It just caught my eye and I had to ask. I'm a very forward person, and I ask/say what's on my mind, as nicely as possible, that is. I don't beat around the bush or sugarcoat nothing, though, lol. Thanks for responding in such a respectful manner.. most people would probably have taken offense and chewed me out, lol. He's looking awesome though! I wanna see pix of the baby!


Its all good...i understand some people cant take a comment...i dont mind as long as the person doesn't act like they know everything i mean its a forum to help each other out....but here below is a picture of the puppy...he isn't no game puppy he is super bully...i dont want to give to much away ill post up more about him when hes a bit older but i made a Thread called Rojas' Gotti Lion. Thanks for all the good comments....keep them coming:roll: lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Unbelievable photography and gorgeous dog/pup! That pup's eyes are something else:0


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

christina60546 said:


> He is gorgeous!! I love these pictures! Where do you live the scenery is breath taking! Im stuck over here in this stupid "plane state" His eyes are so beautiful too they're so deep! Ah i'm jealous!!


I live on one of the last towns right before getting to the bay area...i had never thought of the scenery around my house looking breath taking but looking at the pictures now i appreciate the hills a bit more


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very great pics are those the hills by Rio Vista or are you on the other side of the bay?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great photographs, you dog is becoming handsome each time and your photgraphing skills are getting awesome


----------



## ilovemydog (Jun 11, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> Its been a while since i last posted pictures of Kilo...specially with our new puppy Chico who has been taking Kilos attention and working for a new Pitbull Magazine
> 
> Well i woke up early and took some new pictures....Here he is at 9 months old, i think hes getting big... but still a puppy
> 
> ...


this is my dream


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

9 months and that big already?!?!?!?!? Holy ****!! That's amazing. What a big beautiful dog. How much bigger do you expect him to be?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some great shots.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> 9 months and that big already?!?!?!?!? Holy ****!! That's amazing. What a big beautiful dog. How much bigger do you expect him to be?


Thanks...yea hes just 9 months old...i am not sure how much bigger he can get...i don't mind a big athletic dog


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

beautiful dog and great pictures


----------

